# Slideshow



## Erik86 (17. Jun 2005)

Grüß euch!

also ich möchte für meine homepage eine slideshow machen, wo 2 bilder gleichzeitig gewechselt werden und die steuerung mittels zwei schaltflächen ausgeführt wird.

kann mir jemand ein beispiel zeigen, wie das gehen könnte???

bitte, bitte!!!!

mfg Erik


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jun 2005)

Ich bezweifle mal die Relevanz in einem Java-Forum...


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jun 2005)

Naja, man könnte es schon mit einem Applet verwirklichen. Aber um da mehr sagen zu können, ist der Beitrag von Erik86 ziemlich nichts sagend.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jun 2005)

Könnte man, wäre aber wohl Overkill...


----------



## Erik86 (17. Jun 2005)

naja, ihr müsst wissen, dass ich mit java nicht viel am hut habe. 
und da das hier ein forum ist hab ich gedacht mir könnte da jemand auf die sprünge helfen!

mfg Erik


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jun 2005)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass du dazu Java benutzen willst? Der Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript ist dir geläufig?


----------



## Erik86 (17. Jun 2005)

Nein. wie gesagt kenn mich damit nicht aus.
Lässt sich das mit html realisieren?? Die zwei Bilder sollen aber im gleichen dokument geöffnet werden.

mfg Erik


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jun 2005)

Ja das geht. Aber ich bin zu lange aus der Web-Entwicklung raus um noch den passenden JavaScript- und HTML-Code bei der Hand zu haben. Hier bist du jedenfalls falsch


----------



## Erik86 (17. Jun 2005)

okay, danke!

und tschüss   


mfg


----------

